# Need some advice for Dad's 50th.



## woodyjay84 (Feb 7, 2011)

Been lurking around for about a year now and with this sites help I have become pretty good at Pulled pork, Fatties, ribs. So much so, that my parents have requested I smoke pulled pork and some fatties for my Dad's 50 birthday party. This will the first time I have cooked for more then 5 people.

Ok so thinking about 35-40 people.

People should start arriving about 2 or 3 for food. Party goes all night.

My parents house is about 45 min. drive from my house.

Working with a 22.5 wsm.

I am thinking about 4 shoulders (2 of the packages from Sam's about 30lbs.) that way I can use a couple different rubs to give some variety.

I am going to make up some Dutch Beans. How much should I plan on making?

Everyone loves fatties, I am planning on making up a couple different flavors. How many? Flavors?

My parents will also have some slaw and perhaps some snack stuff already made.

The party is on Saturday and I have taken the Friday before off to prepare. Some questions are.

Should I smoke the pork on Friday and just re heat it the next day? If so how? Will the que suffer from being re-heated?

I was thinking I could then throw the fatties and beans on the smoker Saturday morning and wrap them up when they are done.

I know there are people with more experience with this size of a group then me and so I guess I'm asking, How would you do it?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2011)

Not knowing your dad's friends, are they gonna want to eat again around midnite?

That could put a whole new perspective on the amount of eats.


----------



## smokermark (Feb 7, 2011)

About a pound of meat per person with whatever combination of meats you choose. 40-45 lb. total would be a reasonable amount. I've reheated ribs and pulled pork the next day with no problems whatsoever. I recommend using a finishing sauce for the pork. Since the fatties will take the least time cooking, you could have those made up in advance ready to cook earlier in the day. I would think that 4-5 quarts each of your beans and slaw should do. A little extra meat to be on the safe side. You can always save some of the extras for latter use. Just beware once all those people taste your barbecue you might just have more requests to do many such things in the future!


----------

